
5 Software Development Trends for 2018: Developers Needed - spo81rty
https://stackify.com/software-development-trends-2018/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=Referral&utm_campaign=HackerNewsSoftwareDevTrends?utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=hackernewsblogarticle
======
pakopak
One of the items is about VR going mainstream. Well, I don't think so. Right
now, PSVR is probably the closest example of this tech going mainstream, but
still on its early days. In general we need to see more advances in VR. 1)
more wireless devices, more ergonomic 2) more content and I am not talking
about ads 3) better graphics. Right now they are pretty poor and it affects
the immersive experience

